# Prius stolen for battey



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

http://www.cheatsheet.com/automobiles/why-car-thieves-are-targeting-the-toyota-prius.html/2/ If you live in Modesto California you can probably buy it back on craigslist the next day


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Can't wait for this trend to make its way south. Hopefully by then they have learned to total the car.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

"For now, authorities are recommending owner who feel that they are at risk should replace the bolts that hold the battery down with tamper-proof ones. "

**** that. if your car's stolen, it's gone, will probably get sold for parts. it's not like they will return the car for you after they realize your battery cannot be stolen anymore.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Interesting, as I had not heard of this. Also of interest re the article itself was that the picture of the single car shows a Plug In Prius, rather than a regular hybrid. Since there are many more of the latter, I imagine the theives prefer them. The other picture was taken in front of Hollywood Toyota, in California, but the author says that the warranty is 100K miles. In CA and thirteen other CARB states it is 150K miles or ten years. No stats given to back up the story, or why the SF owner was "stuck with a $10,000 bill." Did he not have insurance? 
Sorry if I'm being picky, but there are just too many holes in this story. But thank you to the OP for posting anyway.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

also... "cheatsheets" is such a liable news article source.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Well, I Googled the subject and found several articles in more reliable print sources, indicating there has been a rash of battery theft incidents in San Francisco. One pointed out something that had occurred to me: the thieves had better know what they are doing, as the battery puts out 200 volts! 
I remember when the Prius first became popular there was concern for first responders because they sometimes have to cut cars apart to reach injured people. They received special training on where the "hot" cables are, and the cars have warning labels re the orange cables that carry the hot load.


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

I used to be a ford dealer tech.When ford came out with hybrid cars we got a fiberglass pole in the shop with a people sized hook on it.If somebody steals my uber car I just want my insurence check.


----------

